# THINING HAIR



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I have 2 dogs and for some reason on both of their tails the hair has thined? It has not gotten worse and has been that way for a month or 2 i thought it was Demidex (sorry if i spelled it wrong) but someone told me it wasn't because its just in that one small spot but it could be or could be just dry skin in that area. So i'm not sure what to do and before i go to the vet and pay $$$ i wanted to knwo if you all had any info or sugg to help me?

Thanks Again!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

do ur dogs have fleas? sometimes when there's hair thinning on the tail it's ffrom them biting it and eventually it will create a bald spot. (sometimes)


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

No I have enter seen any? I use to use a monthly flea treatment on them but have not done so in a month or 2.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

If u haven't used one in a month it could be fleas whenever we stopped giving our dogs treatments (ran out) and we took them camping one of our dogs got fleas and her hair on the tail was thinning from her biting it. U may want to get them back on it take them a bath and see wat happens and go from there


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are they males and are they intact? Intact males can get what is called stud tail where the high levels of testosterone cause thinning or bald spots on the base of the rear or tail.

I have several dogs who have thinning hair in the tail and it is due to living conditions. My dogs sleep in crates at night and sleep with their butt against the crate and it thins the hair of the rear. The other is "happy tail" they bang the tail on everything, not hard enough to break skin but enough to over time thin out the hair on the tail.

Make sure it is not medical like fleas or mites (mites do not appear on the tail first you would notice them on the face), another possibility could be thyroid. It is unlikely a thyroid condition if both dogs have it but a low or high thyroid causes all kinds of problems, it is cheap to test for and cheap to put them on meds. 

Nu stock is great for promoting hair growth so you might want to try that if it is really bothering you. Where is the hair thining all over? the tips? the base?


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. Its right on the middle of the tail on both and that's the only place but its a male and a female


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do they sleep in crates? that is where the spots are on my dogs who rub against the crates or a wall. See if something they come in contact with rubs that spot. That would be my guess and if it is not medical I would just leave it alone but you can try the Nu stock and see if it helps.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

They sleep in a doggloo together. So ill try the nu stock is there a cretin kind


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's the dog house! lol Nustock may help and make sure you have like straw or good bedding in the dog house. If it is cold and they have to really snuggle up they could really push against the wall of the house and make it worse. Good bedding like straw will keep them warmer and may help. It just got cold enough to fill the dog houses with straw and my dogs get all happy and make little nests. lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol ok cool .. what kind of nu stock should I get


----------

